# Knife Question



## CuttingOnions (27 Apr 2006)

Hi I want to ask if I joined the Canadian Forces and was going to war can I be issued a knife? I ask because I would want this knife to be very long and strapped to my back, the higher up the knife is strapped the better. I want to throw the knife if I found myself in a situation that it could be used effectively against the enemy because British troops used their knives this way in World War 2. What kind of knives would be recommended for this type of use? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Apr 2006)

CuttingOnions said:
			
		

> Hi I want to ask if I joined the Canadian Forces and was going to war can I be issued a knife? I ask because I would want this knife to be very long and strapped to my back, the higher up the knife is strapped the better. I want to throw the knife if I found myself in a situation that it could be used effectively against the enemy because British troops used their knives this way in World War 2. What kind of knives would be recommended for this type of use? Thanks in advance.




GIVE YOUR HEAD A GOOD SHAKE AND COME BACK WHEN YOU HAVE A LEGITIMET QUESTION TO ASK OF THIS BOARD.


----------



## Centurian1985 (27 Apr 2006)

A unique method of disarming yourself... but impractical...  I think youve been watching too many movies!


----------



## fourninerzero (27 Apr 2006)

You get issued a bayonet, and no you don't throw it.That's a fast way to lose your knife. Knives and blades are TOOLS, than can, if the situation becomes desperate enough, be used as a weapon. NOT the other way around. However, you can buy your own knife (be intelligent about it, 6 inches is about the max that you need).

And besides, everyone knows that if you clench it between your teeth it looks so much cooler :


----------



## Korus (27 Apr 2006)

I prefer to carry my Hattori Hanzo katana sword with me when I go into battle. I find it's really effective combined with my +2 berserker rage.


----------



## Harris (27 Apr 2006)

Since this was obviously started as a joke thread (Or at least I hope the OP didn't really think that was a good idea), the current favorite use of blades in higher headquarters is in your co-workers backs.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Apr 2006)

A Darwin Award Nomination is in the works for you.  The first guy to propose bringing a knife to a gunfight in a military forum.


----------



## Trinity (27 Apr 2006)

CuttingOnions said:
			
		

> Hi I want to ask if I joined the Canadian Forces and was going to war can I be issued a knife? I ask because I would want this knife to be very long and strapped to my back, the higher up the knife is strapped the better. I want to throw the knife if I found myself in a situation that it could be used effectively against the enemy because British troops used their knives this way in World War 2. What kind of knives would be recommended for this type of use? Thanks in advance.




You my son...  need a very special knife set.  

More sophisticated than the feared KFS what we carry.....

You need the *plastic* Swiss Army Knife.

It does everything.  And it comes with a plastic wine opener for those times in the field
you want to add a little ambiance to the battle, a plastic can opener for your rations or to
dig out a bullet from your skin, but most importantly, a plastic nail file so you can keep your
hands pretty.  Really, who wants to kill another person with their own hands and not have
the decency to have manicured and clean nails?


----------



## scoutfinch (27 Apr 2006)

Too funny George Wallace!

You know, I saw the thread when it was first posted and I just shook my head.  I almost started to post something sarcastic when I realized that I could never trump some of the wittier members of the Board.  So, instead, I just sat back and waited until the really clever people started in on this ridiculous question.

I can only hope that the original post was a joke.... but somehow I don't think it was.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Apr 2006)

Alright MODS how about putting a lock on this and throwing away they key? 



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> A Darwin Award Nomination is in the works for you.  The first guy to propose bringing a knife to a gunfight in a military forum.



and I second that nomination.


----------



## COBRA-6 (27 Apr 2006)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Who let the mall-ninjas in??


----------



## Trinity (27 Apr 2006)

Nfld_Sapper said:
			
		

> Alright MODS how about putting a lock on this and throwing away they key?




WHAT... no way

This is cutting humour at its best.


----------



## scoutfinch (27 Apr 2006)

Oh Trinity, I didn't see your post until after I had posted about george Wallace's.  You now owe me a new monitor or a replacement cup of coffee!


----------



## CuttingOnions (27 Apr 2006)

My question is legitimet and not a joke to me because British soldiers used this technique and I want to have a knife and use it in the same way if I go to war. If I do go to war while serving in the Canadian Forces does it matter where I keep the knife on my person?

I have watched movies and have been a couch potato in the past. I am trying really hard to stop that habit of being a couch potato because it is something that I really don't want.


----------



## inferno (27 Apr 2006)

The Canadian Forces no longer issues the large throwing knife as you mentioned.

After a lengthy selection process they decided to go with the Trident throwing system.

It comes in two flavours, the collapsable, for Para-Infantry, and the standard for Infantry.
It comes with an easy extraction holster, and is favoured over the old knife.

Besides having 3 prongs instead of a knifes single blade, it can also be javelin thrown instead of tumbled, which increases the chance of a blade/flesh impact instead of a hilt/flesh impact.

I for one, prefer the Trident throwing system, but I'm hardly a qualified expert, as I've only used it while playing Paintball.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Apr 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> WHAT... no way
> 
> This is cutting humour at its best.



OK, how about move this to Radio Chatter?


----------



## scoutfinch (27 Apr 2006)

What??? You were serious????

I am sadly not too surprised.  How about you use your head.... I echo GW's comments re: Darwin/Bringing knives to gun fights. :akimbo:


----------



## Trinity (27 Apr 2006)

If you want to throw knives, join the circus.

Throwing a knife means you would have to be fairly close.
If you are that close to the enemy, you've probably already
messed up because you had 300 meters to kill him/her with
you rifle.

If you are in the city, you won't use knives running in towns.

Its definitely a joke, either the post, or the person who posted it.

We're all soldiers here (except you) and with the amount of experience
we have individually, let alone collectively, the concept you provided is
laughable.  

But thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Apr 2006)

...and here comes the Fun Police to move this to Radio Chatter.........and then we will see how long it can even last there.


----------



## COBRA-6 (27 Apr 2006)

At least danger dan posted in the right board, but I think he'd be better off at an aifsoft forum...


----------



## CuttingOnions (27 Apr 2006)

After doing a very quick search on Google the only soldiers knives that I can find that were thrown in World War 2 were British Commando's when ammo was low and stealth was needed on the battlefield.. When I was young and growing up in the UK I was told that this is how these weapons were used in World War 2.


----------



## scoutfinch (27 Apr 2006)

Good for you.  Now more to the point -- you will not be issued this weapon for which you are looking, you won't be trained to throw it and -- chances are -- if you need to resort to throwing it -- you are as good as dead anyway.  I just hope you don't take too many people with you due to your inane obsession with throwing big knives.

You're weird.


----------



## misfit (27 Apr 2006)

~RoKo~ said:
			
		

> I prefer to carry my Hattori Hanzo katana sword with me when I go into battle. I find it's really effective combined with my +2 berserker rage.



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CuttingOnions (27 Apr 2006)

The information I have read from the Google search is bogus because it is from an unrelated website. Sorry.


----------



## Brad Sallows (27 Apr 2006)

>Hi I want to ask if I joined the Canadian Forces and was going to war can I be issued a knife?

You will be issued three "knives".  One will be a bayonet; it has its own carrier and will, in effect, be strapped to your backside.  One will be part of a knife/fork/spoon set; it too has its own carrier and will be strapped somewhere on your waistline.  One will be a utility knife, and will be strapped wherever you choose, provided you have the remaining strength to carry so much weight.

>I ask because I would want this knife to be very long and strapped to my back

If you need the comfort of something long strapped to your back, perhaps some other tool can be found.

>I want to throw the knife if I found myself in a situation that it could be used effectively against the enemy because British troops used their knives this way in World War 2.

For this to work, you will need to be fighting Stupid Inattentive German Sentries, which are very rare nowadays.

>What kind of knives would be recommended for this type of use?

I think you can still buy Stupid Inattentive German Sentry Combat Knives through the mail.  Failing that, stalk and kill Crocodile Dundee and take his knife.


----------



## GAP (27 Apr 2006)

Well, back to watching Gregory Peck or Anthony Quinn movies of that ilk.... :


----------



## CuttingOnions (27 Apr 2006)

I don't want to stalk and kill anyone to take their knife. I would be issued three already!


----------



## scoutfinch (27 Apr 2006)

Nice to see you can laugh at yourself a little, CuttingOnions.


----------



## Old Sweat (27 Apr 2006)

If you want a long knife to wear on your back, try the Zena the Warrior Princess model. Warning, the accessories will take some getting used to, espcially the two big, pointy things on the front of the tac vest.


----------



## scoutfinch (27 Apr 2006)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> If you want a long knife to wear on your back, try the Zena the Warrior Princess model. Warning, the accessories will take some getting used to, espcially the two big, pointy things on the front of the tac vest.



Makes it hell for firing from the prone.


----------



## Jake (27 Apr 2006)

~RoKo~ said:
			
		

> I prefer to carry my Hattori Hanzo katana sword with me when I go into battle. I find it's really effective combined with my +2 berserker rage.



 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Apr 2006)

CuttingOnions said:
			
		

> My question is legitimet and not a joke to me because British soldiers used this technique and I want to have a knife and use it in the same way if I go to war.



You will not be a issued the "urban legendary" WWII throwing knife.
You will also not be issued the trench-fighter's knobkerrie (WWI).
Nor will you receive a 22" triangular bayonet (South African War).
I'm afraid we're also all out of halberds, pikes, lances, longbows and personal trebuchets.

If you train hard and do well, we may let you have a grenade or two, but sadly it won't be of the pineapple or jam tin varieties.
And perhaps a machine gun, but not a Vickers, Lewis or Gatling Gun.
And maybe we'll even let you fire an armoured fighting vehicle weapon system, but it won't be from the sponson of a Mark V.

Reading about past wars and weapons can be a wonderful way to explore the history of the profession of arms.  But we do try to employ the technology of the current era first.  Good luck with your knife throwing lessons, be sure to emphasize those on your interview.


----------



## Steel Badger (27 Apr 2006)

Sir Mike.....

Shocked! Shocked am I that you state that the CF no longer issue such items?  I sure hope the CQ will take back my Gladius Hispana!


----------



## Centurian1985 (27 Apr 2006)

Alas! Thou art telling me mine armor is no longer proof against thy demon-weapons? Is a clean and blessed blade of forged steel no longer a knights best weapon of defense? Foresooth! A pox on thy man-u-factoried tools of hell-forged brimstone!

HAVE At THEE!!!







Oh almost forgot - new 'knife smiley'?


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Apr 2006)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but, I'd like to be serious for a moment.  My Mum's brother spent almost 2 years in Burma side by side with the most feared knife fighting troops in the world....three guesses who they are.  He once asked if they ever threw their knives, and the answer went something like this: " A Gurkha throws his knife, maybe one dead Japanese.  A Gurkha keeps his knife, many dead Japanese.  A Gurkha would rather cut off a hand and throw it, than throw his knife."  I'm paraphrasing, of course, but the gist is there.  On another note, there are maybe a couple of hundred people on this planet who could throw a knife hard enough and accurately enough to kill someone, first time, every time.  Also, if you carry a big, badassed knife, people expect you to be able to use it well.


edited to correct typo


----------



## Hot Lips (27 Apr 2006)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> If you want a long knife to wear on your back, try the Zena the Warrior Princess model. Warning, the accessories will take some getting used to, espcially the two big, pointy things on the front of the tac vest.
> 
> LMAO ROTFL
> 
> HL


----------



## Franko (27 Apr 2006)

What a waste of bandwidth......but it's still entertaining.

Oooops spoke too soon.

*theme music from "Jaws" heard*



Regards


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (27 Apr 2006)

Like playing with big knives? You can have the machette, and clear the brush from my arcs on the deffensive. I'll even let you throw it, as long as there's no senior NCOs around :


----------



## orange.paint (27 Apr 2006)

You could always apply to the north west pony regiment.They ride around on emu's and are issued cadpat hockey helmets.They have turned in their katana's as part of the army re org and are training with mop's until deployed.

Upon deployment a arid a4c3 katana is issued.

suicide bomber 334 is also hiring,it has a slightly lower survival rate as the north west pony regiment(RC).


----------



## The_Falcon (27 Apr 2006)

you can have this






But you can't throw it, you can only use it after you strip off your Vietnam era body armour, toss away your combo M-16/Remington 870 rifle-shotgun, and the cut yourself across your chest while you stare down your enemy.

Or hell, go to Thornhill, get Vladmir Vasiliev of the Russain Martial Arts School, to teach you how to throw a sharpened shovel.


----------



## army outfitters (27 Apr 2006)

Okay I can't resist. Go watch some more TV. You have no idea what a Fairburn Sykes knife even looks like nor will you be smart enough to even purchase one. It is not a practicle throwing weapon and is only good for sticking into somebody. You can't cut BD with it. You can't do anything but stick it into somebody period. Not good for anything else except maybe tent pegging. Either get a life or go back to watching TV as you are obviously very good at it judging by your knowledge


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Apr 2006)

.....thread spiral warning.........thread spiral warning.........thread spiral warning....


----------



## paracowboy (27 Apr 2006)

just......wow.....

You remind me of a very young man I spent a great deal of time talking with a while back. So, I'm not gonna torment you much today, aside from suggesting perhaps you should be issued a plastic spork.

I can throw knives. I can throw them rather well, and quite accurately. But, not because I ever expected to do so in battle, but rather because it earned me beer as a young man. A much more sensible reason, no?
For that matter, I have spent a great deal of time in my mis-spent youth learning to use swords, while mastering the art of the Sukiyama Nose-Toss. But I ceased once I realized that:
 1. I don't carry swords around regularly, and the skill was of no practical use.
 2. Rock beats Scissors. Guns beat Swords.

Trust me, my spork-wielding berserker, once you are in the Infantry (subtle, eh?), you will be carrying enough heavy, awkward, uncomfortable, unwieldy, barely-functioning crap, that a big heavy knife will be the last thing you want added to your already overwhelmed pack-mule frame. 

And nobody carries a knife or sword strapped to their back, outside of the movies. Because, you see, those guys aren't wearing 80 lb rucksacks on their back.


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Apr 2006)

listen to paracowboy
when i grow up, i want to be just like him


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Apr 2006)

I like knives too.

I have some knives.  I named my knives as they are my friends.

There is Bertha, and Joe Joe.....


dileas

tess


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Apr 2006)

I wouldn't call paracowboy cranky, he's more of a realist.


----------



## CuttingOnions (27 Apr 2006)

Gun does not beat sword, in the literal sense. A .50 cal on full auto will not destroy a sword for at least multiple shots. The sword I would choose is a Katana. The .50 cal bullets would be severed into multiple pieces after being shot directly at the swords sharpened edge. If you shot once the sword would not break.


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Apr 2006)

Wow, how do you make sure your D&D Dungeon Master deploys with you?


----------



## Trinity (27 Apr 2006)

CuttingOnions said:
			
		

> Gun does not beat sword, in the literal sense. A .50 cal on full auto will not destroy a sword for at least multiple shots. The sword I would choose is a Katana. The .50 cal bullets would be severed into multiple pieces after being shot directly at the swords sharpened edge. If you shot once the sword would not break.



WTF

Who are you kid.

Have you tried this.. please can I see the pictures.

You're a retard.

And if I'm the one saying it, you know there's problems here.


----------



## CuttingOnions (27 Apr 2006)

Google gun vs sword.


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Apr 2006)

Google reality.


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Apr 2006)

uhoh


















dileas

tess


----------



## Trinity (27 Apr 2006)

CuttingOnions said:
			
		

> Google gun vs sword.



still doesn't negate the fact you're a retard.


----------



## CuttingOnions (27 Apr 2006)

I also googled .50 cal vs sword. First hit.


----------



## Springroll (27 Apr 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hvu2Nc9Wwhw

edited to add link to .50 cal vs sword video


----------



## Trinity (27 Apr 2006)

http://www.alldumb.com/item/12623/


In the future, provide links or proof..

Instead of making everyone else look it up...


Cool video..  you're right. It can withstand a few hits

NOW.. in light of me being wrong

You can stand there with a sword and I'll fire a 50 calibre at you 
and we'll see if I can hit the sword as many time as in the video.

(Hence, my personal opinion of you)


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Apr 2006)

CuttingOnions said:
			
		

> I also googled .50 cal vs sword. First hit.



OK, please explain how you get the enemy to cooperate and then surrender based on that?


----------



## CuttingOnions (27 Apr 2006)

We were talking about a gun beating a sword. Nowhere did anyone talk about someone getting killed in the process.


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Apr 2006)

Ah, then I reiterate, Google reality.

Did you forget about this:



> I ask because I would want this knife to be very long and strapped to my back, the higher up the knife is strapped the better. I want to throw the knife if I found myself in a situation that it could be used effectively against the enemy because British troops used their knives this way in World War 2.


----------



## Sig_Des (27 Apr 2006)

CuttingOnions said:
			
		

> We were talking about a gun beating a sword. Nowhere did anyone talk about someone getting killed in the process.



I think somebody needs a visit from the purple-shirted eye stabber


----------



## CuttingOnions (27 Apr 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Ah, then I reiterate, Google reality.
> 
> Did you forget about this:



No I havn't forgot, and I don't think I will because that's what I grew up hearing from teachers at my school in London. Once a kid found a live hand grenade under a fruit tree in their back yard. Everyone was talking about it...


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Apr 2006)

Is this your first time on Earth?


----------



## The_Falcon (27 Apr 2006)




----------



## Trinity (27 Apr 2006)

ok..

how about this

You hold a LIGHTSABER

I fire the 50 Cal.


That's gotta work..  the lightsaber has to evaporate the incoming rounds.


----------



## Korus (27 Apr 2006)

I bet this thread doesn't last past the next page...


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Apr 2006)

you lose

dileas

tess


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Apr 2006)

dang...

dileas

tess


----------



## George Wallace (27 Apr 2006)

Still going strong....but hopefully not contributing to the Gene Pool.

OK.  First you wanted Throwing Knives.......Now you want a Knife that will protect you against bullets.  You can only have one......which one do you want?

Oh!  Guys?  Should we tell him about 'Dispersion'?


----------



## Korus (27 Apr 2006)

I must say.. this thread *is* rather amusing.


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Apr 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Oh!  Guys?  Should we tell him about 'Dispersion'?



Nope,

We should tell him about about effexor....

dileas

tess


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Apr 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> OK.  First you wanted Throwing Knives.......Now you want a Knife that will protect you against bullets.  You can only have one......which one do you want?



There can be only one .....


----------



## Sig_Des (27 Apr 2006)

~RoKo~ said:
			
		

> I must say.. this thread *is* rather amusing.



If by amusing, you mean it's like watching someone stick their fingers in an electrial socket...

Wait, that is funny  ;D


----------



## Trinity (27 Apr 2006)

John Tescione said:
			
		

> Nope,
> 
> We should tell him about about effexor....



Naw, but I hear cyanide tastes like vanilla.
Ice cream sundies all around..  or Cool aid for the youngens.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Apr 2006)

Might as well throw in some other terms too.  

Cone of Fire.

Beaten Zone.

Trajectory.


----------



## Franko (27 Apr 2006)

:gunner:    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





You have completely lost touch with reality.....what haven't you figured out yet?

Someone get out their +5 mace and smash this freak's sword.....it's the only thing he understands.

Where do we get these trolls?     :


Regards


----------



## socialhandgrenade (27 Apr 2006)

Hey dude why dont you roll youre 20 sided dice out of here.


----------



## Burrows (27 Apr 2006)

Ok man, so I was on the battlefield back in 1942 and I pulled out my lightsaber right?  Not just any lightsaber, this one was given to me, hand crafted by Patton himself.  So I whipped out my lightsaber and pressed the ON button when all of a sudden, because of the -4 factor caused by rain, I had a misfire and it took off my hand, as well and my magical amulet.

I let out this ferocious ROAR and charged all the stormtroopers head on with my AK, and seriously there was blood everywhere man.  We took one of the  trenches and I sat down on a crate of War Hammers and dried off my lightsaber.

The enemy was retaking the line, so I whipped out my trusty D6 and rolling a 6, slaughtered them all with my Hand of the Emperor psychic power, and then turned on my lightsaber, which thanks to my Emo Sweat Band of Vulcan ignited properly this time.  I whipped it at the hill, chopping it in half, and when we took the other side, I am not kidding you here man, HITLER HIMSELF was there, so I picked up my lightsaber, but then he pulled out his double sided lightsaber.  I was like OH NOES, but then I cut off his legs because he failed his armour save.

This is how I single handedly won WW2.


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Apr 2006)

Kyle, you've been hanging out here far too much.  Don't make me ban you during exams.


----------



## Franko (27 Apr 2006)

socialhandgrenade said:
			
		

> Hey dude why dont you roll youre 20 sided dice out of here.



Wait a tick guys.....*they don't use dice in Austrailia.*

Perhapse Wes can wack this kid with a digery-do or something.     :

Go away young troll....you're welcome is now well worn out.

Regards


----------



## Trinity (27 Apr 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> This is how I single handedly won WW2.



You didn't take the little red pills, did you?

Supposed to take the blue pill.


----------



## muffin (28 Apr 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Ok man, so I was on the battlefield back in 1942 and I pulled out my lightsaber right?  Not just any lightsaber, this one was given to me, hand crafted by Patton himself.



Wait... wait.... was it a GREEN light or a RED light,,...... 


There is at least one "special child" on here every month isn't there.... Onions.... what does that have to do with throwing knives anyway....

My hubby and I did have quite the chuckle reading this thread though 

muffin


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Apr 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> You will not be a issued the "urban legendary" WWII throwing knife.
> You will also not be issued the trench-fighter's knobkerrie (WWI).
> Nor will you receive a 22" triangular bayonet (South African War).
> I'm afraid we're also all out of halberds, pikes, lances, longbows and personal trebuchets.



Strange, I got a stores room full of these items to issue out to the BMQ course.  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (28 Apr 2006)

Nfld_Sapper said:
			
		

> Strange, I got a stores room full of these items to issue out to the BMQ course.  ;D


Is that the one being run in Sydney?


----------



## Michael OLeary (28 Apr 2006)

Nfld_Sapper said:
			
		

> Strange, I got a stores room full of these items to issue out to the BMQ course.  ;D



Strange, if it was the 56th Field stores, i might understand, but your ip doesn't connect.

Anyway, as long as you can get a sausage on george st after the pubs close without a knife fight .....


----------



## Korus (28 Apr 2006)

> If by amusing, you mean it's like watching someone stick their fingers in an electrial socket...
> 
> Wait, that is funny  Grin



heh heh heh.... yeah...


----------



## CuttingOnions (28 Apr 2006)

Thanks for the replies! I see your soldiers points.  Guess I was wrong.. I'm sorry..


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Apr 2006)

Yes it is, just masking my ID right cause of OPSEC warnings  PM if you want to confirm id


And yes you still can Micheal (at least last time I checked  )


----------



## paracowboy (28 Apr 2006)

someone drop a spoon. We need the Real Ultimate Power. Nothing else will stop this thread!


----------



## Franko (28 Apr 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> someone drop a spoon. We need the Real Ultimate Power. Nothing else will stop this thread!



The spoon is now dropped.

Regards


----------



## Michael OLeary (28 Apr 2006)

I think we're done here, and all in good fun.  CuttingOnions, welcome to Army.ca,  you'll find a wealth of knowledge through the search function and FAQs.  Some of your opponents in this thread will even be helpful advisors if you approach them carefully.

Pro Patria   &   Dileas

(Mod edit - to correct tequila influenced spelling errors, I think i got them al)


----------

